# Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller



## Slotti (14. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

auf der suche nach einer Ergänzung zu meiner Damokles bin ich über folgendes Produkt gestolpert:

http://www.angelnpreiswert.de/produ...=2247&osCsid=758c3b699505f9a023f998804eed70d8

Kennt jemand diesen Hersteller ? und kann eventuell was zur Qualität der Ruten sagen?

Für mich siehts so aus als würde da ein großer Hersteller unter anderem Label bzw im Auftrag produzieren. (Handmade for Skorpion).

Auf den ersten Blick gefallen mir die Ruten sehr gut und scheinen auch schön verarbeitet zu sein bin am überlegen ob ich bei dem Preis nicht zuschlagen soll.

Danke für eure Infos

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Allroundtalent (14. August 2007)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

ich habe mir auch eine rute von skorpion geholt!

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass sie normlaerweise recht teuer ist, ich habe sie für knapp 60€ bei eb@y ersteigert, bei meinem händler sollte sie 140€ kosten da er sie hätte bestellen müssen etc.

als ich die rute dann hatte, dachte ich was für ein geiles teil, echt super verarbeitet super aktion und alles was man von einer guten rute erwartet!

Da meine rute sehr ähnlich ist mit der auf dem link denke ich, dass sie ähnlich sein werden und für den preis denke ich ist das ein schnäppchen...

mfG
A.T.​


----------



## Fishhook (14. August 2007)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Hallo Slotti,

ich besitze 3 Ruten von Skorpion, und muss sagen, dass das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis wirklich sehr gut ist. Bis jetzt ist an meinen Ruten aber auch gar nichts auszusetzen.

Besitze auch eine Universal Light in 3,30m Länge (wenn ich mich nicht irre). Damit gehe ich immer auf Hornhecht in der Ostsee.

Wie A.T. schon bemerkte bietet der Shop die Ruten auch bei ebay an, da kannst dann nochmal sparen, wenn du Glück hast, obwohl der Preis ja auch so schon ok ist.

MFG, Daniel


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. August 2007)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

also, ich *hatte *auch mal ne rute und ne rolle von scorpion, bis diese produkte kaputt gingen, nach nur drei monaten einsatz. ich habe inzwischen keine hohe meinung von scorpion.


----------



## friggler (14. August 2007)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Ich habe mit den Scorpion Ruten und vor allem auch diesem Händler nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Wie jeder Hersteller hat Scorpion schlechtere Modelle (wie z.B. die Phoenix oder die XPs) und auch sehr gute wie die Scorpion handmade (Balzer Magic Nachbauten) im Angebot. 
Die Nachbauten der Magics sind imho. sogar besser und liebevoller verarbeitet als das Original aber günstiger. Ich habe aber auch noch Ruten aus einer anderen Modellreihe wie z.B. die Seatout oder die Ostsee Surf die ebenfalls erstklassig sind.
Das Modell aus deinem Link kenne Ich nicht, so dass Ich zu der Rute selbst keine Aussage treffen kann, aber Du kannst ja dort mal anrufen. Die Tel.Nr. steht ja drin und Ich habe dort immer sehr ehrliche und kompetent Auskunft erhalten. 
In einem anderen Trööt habe Ich auch mal Bilder zum Vergleich Balzer-Scorpion eingestellt, kannst Du über die Suche finden.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Slotti (14. August 2007)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Soo,

erstmal danke für eure Antworten, habe mir das Teil jetzt einfach mal bestellt und zwar die Universal Light 3,0m WG: 10-45 Gr. bei Interesse kann ich meine Eindrücke dann hier reinschreiben. Eventuell spielt ja sonstwer noch mit dem Gedanken sich diese Rute zu kaufen.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Tyson (14. August 2007)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Fast alle meine Ruten sind von Skorpion.. 
Von leichter Spinn bis Brandung. Ich bin von dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis echt begeistert!!!
Zumal angelnpreiswert.de bei mir "um die Ecken"  ist und man mit den Jungs suuper verhandeln kann!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2007)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Wie Friggler schon sagt: Ruten vieles sehr ähnlich zu Balzer. Letztlich muß man bei Skorpion wie auch Balzer, Byron oder Spro schon gucken was man bekommt, aber einkaufen tun die eigentlich alle gleich und die Großserienprodukte haben wenig Mängel.
Von den Billigstserien würde ich schon die Finger lassen.

Wie sich diese günstigen Universal machen würd mich auch interessieren, Floaterfischen und Forelle könnten passen.


----------



## Slotti (20. August 2007)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Hi ,

so wollte euch mal kurz auf dem laufenden halten, die Universal Light ist letzten Donnerstag eingetroffen, verarbeitung und qualität sind rein optisch wirklich top, allerdings ist mir die Rute dann doch einen tick zu weich, nach einem kurzem Anruf bei Angeln-Preiswert (sofort jemanden am telefon und auch sehr freundlich) wurde mir zugesagt das Teil Problemlos in eine Univeral Medium wg 20-60gr umzutauschen. Sobald diese angekommen ist und ich damit mal am Wasser war werde ich hier nochmal kurz berichten.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Angelspass (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Hallo Slotti

Wie bist du jetzt mit deiner SkorpionUniveral Medium wg 20-60gr

zufrieden??????  |bla:


----------



## Angelzwerg (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Hallo!
Also ich kann diesen Hersteller nur weiterempfelen.Wollte ich nur noch eben sagen, denn bevor man sein ganzes Vermögen für eine von Balzer hinblättert obwohl Skorpion-Artikel die gleiche Qualität haben...

MfG Angelzwerg #h


----------



## peterpanik (21. März 2010)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Hi!
Hab mir neulich 40 Wobbler von Skorpion bestellt! Die sind super im Preisleistungsverhältnis! hab 1,2€ pro Wobbler bezahlt!


----------



## volker1903 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Der Vertrieb ist eine In- und Exportfirma: 

Fa. Andreas Koch
Bei der Warte 3
37318 Wüstheuterode
Telefon: 03 60 87/974-0
Telefax: 03 60 87/9 74 20

Soviel zu deutschen Angelprodukten. Die gibt es nicht mehr. Aber ich habe auch Angeln von diesen Vertrieb und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Skopion kenne ich nur als billigangelgerätefirma...ich habe mal eine 3m, mit 80g wurfgewicht rute für 8 euro bei ebay gekauft...für den preis kann man nichts falsch machen..und zum aalangel reit solch eine rute gut und gern


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2011)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Skopion kenne ich nur als billigangelgerätefirma...ich habe mal eine 3m, mit 80g wurfgewicht rute für 8 euro bei ebay gekauft...für den preis kann man nichts falsch machen..und zum aalangel reit solch eine rute gut und gern


 


Dann kennst du halt noch nicht alles.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Harrie (26. September 2011)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit der Skorpion Signatur-Sensi-Pilk oder dem Nachfolgemodel?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. September 2011)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Da sich ja hier einige mit der Marke "Scorpion" auskennen - mir ist da eine Rute aufgefallen und ich frage mich ob die tauglich wäre um am Rhein mit große Gummifischen bzw. schweren Wobbler zu fischen.

*Link für die Skorpion Tomcat*

Kennt/besitzt jemand diese Rute und kann mir ein paar Auskünfte geben?


----------



## lukassohn (28. September 2011)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Genau diese Rute möchte ich mir auch holen, möchte damit auch schwere Gummis und große Wobbler auswerfen, was ich so über Skorpion weiss, ist das es ne relativ gute Marke ist im unteren Preissegment, vielleicht hat die ja irgend jemand.....

Grüße


----------



## Fischerkönig1 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

Hallo,
Kennt jemand die Internetseite des dieses Herrstellers


----------



## Jörg 72 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*

würde mich auch interessieren,hab eine Heavy allround up to 125 g Handmade von Skorpion,mit der Rute kannnst in der Ostsee pilken,als Karpfen-oder Hechtrute,hätte da gern noch 2 von aber woher kriegen


----------



## Daniel667 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Skorpion ; wer kennt diesen Hersteller*



peterpanik schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hab mir neulich 40 Wobbler von Skorpion bestellt! Die sind super im Preisleistungsverhältnis! hab 1,2€ pro Wobbler bezahlt!



Die Wobbler von denen schauen etwas komisch / spacig aus.
Kannst du, oder jemand etwas dazu sagen, ob die sich lohnen?


----------

